# Second grow



## Gaiant (Apr 13, 2015)

Snapped this pic of a California Nugget growing indoors in soil under 2k HPS. I had some lockout issues a while back but the plants have responded by flushing and adding garden lime/water and Cal Mag to the soil. Soon to be in week 6F the buds are filling out nicely and this is a first time grow of this strain. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 13, 2015)

RubyRed said:


> nice work



Yea I'm getting excited for this grow also have 3 Haze1 and they are bulking up nicely compared to my first whack at it. My first grow of Liberty Haze showed good quality at 22.67% but not in quantity so it will be interesting to see how the THC compares.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice and frosty Gaiant. Looks tasty, good job.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 14, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Nice and frosty Gaiant. Looks tasty, good job.



TY this is the Haze1 at F39 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2015)

Those look very very nice. The coloring is pretty.  I love Haze but have never grown one.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 14, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Those look very very nice. The coloring is pretty.  I love Haze but have never grown one.



Thank you I'm getting stoked now my first grow was the Liberty Haze and now the Haze1 along with the California Nuggets (crossed Diesel/White Widow) The Liberty Haze tested well for THC and a good stone at that (immediate high) very quick stone and long lasting, so I am excited to compare the two strains. Feels like the closer to finish line the more pumped I get. I'm growing in soil and will need to try other methods to help free me up and not need to water every 3 days.  Also I'm thinking of growing other Haze strains just because the high is solid. 
I've got 8 clones 4 of each same strains ready to go into the room in another week. The Cal Nuggets were a little per-snickety with the bloom Nutes and Ph issues so I can grow this out again and better this next time around.  This second grow has been difficult for me having been in the hospital 12 days from Jan- recent.   
Here is a good pic of the Cal Nugget 40F 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 14, 2015)

Gaiant said:


> Thank you I'm getting stoked now my first grow was the Liberty Haze and now the Haze1 along with the California Nuggets (crossed Diesel/White Widow) The Liberty Haze tested well for THC and a good stone at that (immediate high) very quick stone and long lasting, so I am excited to compare the two strains. Feels like the closer to finish line the more pumped I get. I'm growing in soil and will need to try other methods to help free me up and not need to water every 3 days.  Also I'm thinking of growing other Haze strains just because the high is solid.
> I've got 8 clones 4 of each same strains ready to go into the room in another week. The Cal Nuggets were a little per-snickety with the bloom Nutes and Ph issues so I can grow this out again and better this next time around.  This second grow has been difficult for me having been in the hospital 12 days from Jan to recent.



Side by 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll smoke them all.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 23, 2015)

Very nice picture, Love it...


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 23, 2015)

Very nice


----------

